# building within a metre of boundary



## dom68 (20 May 2018)

hi all.. if i build in the corner of my garden within a metre of 2 boundaries and use metal cladding on those 2 sides of the building but wooden cladding on the other 2 sides (my building will be rectangle) will this satifisfy building regs as regards the non combustible materials requirements?

thanks dom.


----------



## sunnybob (21 May 2018)

Ask your local town hall. requirements vary by area.


----------



## MikeG. (21 May 2018)

I don't think requirements change (Scotland of course is different), but interpretations do certainly change. I have never heard of steel sheet being treated as combustible, but if it is aluminium sheeting you are proposing, then I would certainly check with the council first. Grenfell, and all that......


----------



## dom68 (21 May 2018)

ok thanks for replies guys


----------

